
Ask HN: Trying to get back into the tech industry and need advice - BacktoTech
I recently graduated from business school and took a job in finance.  However, I&#x27;ve quickly realized the finance industry is not for me I miss working in the tech sector. I spent 5 years in the technology industry prior to grad school.  However tech companies won&#x27;t even interview me anymore and all I get is rejection notices without even an interview despite 5 years of experience in tech.<p>Any advice would greatly appreciated.
======
Apsion
What specifically are you looking to get into? Tech is pretty broad.

------
alex-
I would have assumed that the union of tech and financial knowledge would have
been a very valuable combination. Have you been looking for tech roles within
the finance industry?

